# climate controls



## F.Murph (Mar 15, 2020)

my climate controlls were flashing and now stopped working my heat is blasting on my feet cuz I can't turn it off and my heated seats wont work either and no my climate control is not off as I just said the blower is on and blasting on my feet but I want to turn it off and have control over my climate again so pls help


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

F.Murph said:


> my climate controlls were flashing and now stopped working my heat is blasting on my feet cuz I can't turn it off and my heated seats wont work either and no my climate control is not off as I just said the blower is on and blasting on my feet but I want to turn it off and have control over my climate again so pls help


Welcome Aboard!

There are a few links in this thread that may help you. Do you have a SEL/MIL? Are there any codes? If your not sure go to an AutoZone etc and hae them read them for free and post them here.

As for the seats, it may be a fuse.









I am a new owner of a 2012 Cruze LTZ


I have had the car in for service several times due to defrost issues. The garage has had the car a total of a day and a half just this time to replace the defrost gear system. Is this an acceptable amount of time for this repair? They claimed to have repaired it already then said they had...




www.cruzetalk.com





Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

How are your Feet. Can you post a picture??


----------

